# Question about ASME certified



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

We bid on a job and we found the 2 other bids were 1/2 our price because they weren't using AMSA certified tanks. 
Do you think I should give them another bid without the AMSA tanks. It 2 120 gallon indirect storage tanks, for a hotel??


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ASME.
Its worth a phone call to the owner

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Did it call for ASME certification?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> ASME.
> Its worth a phone call to the owner
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


Amse tanks are a fooking joke... same damn thing only difference is how much u pay for the label.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Check with your AHJ. it seems to me that a commc. project like yours would require ASME. tanks *


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

The inspector isn't home till Monday. I'll have to wait. It's in PA.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know off hand if rheem st120a indirect water heaters are ASME approved??


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Never mind. They can be constructed for approval


----------

